# Cincinatti, OH



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Will anyone be going next weekend?? I have a wonderful opportunity to help breeder and handler Leeah Chew. She was in desperate need of help that weekend, so I am flying out and helping her for a few days.  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not going, but that's VERY COOL!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm SUPER excited!! Can't wait for some fun those 4 days...I'm sure it will be tiring but also a great experience! =] I'll try to take some pictures...if I'm not too busy!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

How was Cincinatti?


----------

